

Management/Success/Leadership: Mostly Bullshit - lasome
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/managementsuccessleadership_mostly_bullshit/

======
lasome
I can also relate to the "success=charisma hypothesis." In my comfort zone, I
feel (and therefore act) a lot more confident than when I'm in an unfamiliar
situation. It can affect tone of voice, posture, body language, eye contact -
all sorts of charismatic gestures.

I once walked past Bill Clinton having lunch in an NYC restaurant, and from
100 feet away I could almost feel the charismatic aura around him. It was
impressive, and has stuck with me. But perhaps it was as related to the
several hundred people around with their eyes glued to him, as it was to any
charismatic qualities he may have been born with.

